# New to the forum



## Kleo_margo (Jul 28, 2015)

Using personal willpower while getting back in shape while taking care of two small individuals at home can be tricky. I have started with 5-7 power workouts after six weeks after my second child. I can only find may be 20 minutes spread out through the day to do some repaires to my physique. I have a routine where i do 10 pushups, 20 squats and planks, it doesnt seem to be enough and i always get extremely sleepy after i get done. Any suggestions?


----------



## brazey (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community. My suggestion is listen to your body and take it easy. Make sure your nutrition is on point. There's plenty of time for exercise once your  energy  returns.


----------

